# Walther P99 BA-5 Laser



## Maver1ck (6 mo ago)

I'm looking for a BA-5 laser for a Walther P99. how difficult are these to find?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got into the P99 way back in 2006, and they were hard to find then. Now - IF you find one, it will not be cheap. Good luck!


----------



## Maver1ck (6 mo ago)

Expensive is okay...I can't believe they were hard to find back then, either!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maver1ck said:


> Expensive is okay...I can't believe they were hard to find back then, either!


They are made for the old frame P99s. The newer frames came out around then. Then it was hard to get them.... They haven't been made in a long, long time


----------



## Maver1ck (6 mo ago)

Yeah...it sucks! I have an older frame, gen 1 P99 (which I like the looks of a lot more than the later generations).


----------

